# Mädel oder Bikepärchen



## Jedem (30. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

meine Freundin und ich suchen ein Mädel bzw. Pärchen zum Biken im Raum Koblenz.
Wir würden uns Beide als erfahrene Biker bezeichnen mit Fokus auf abfahrtsoreintiertem Mountainbiken.
Die Höhenmeter erarbeiten wir uns gerne selbst, wir fahren aber auch mal gerne in einen Bikepark.

Falls du/ihr Interesse habt, einfach eine PN schreiben.

Viele Grüße
Jedem


----------

